# update from Tainan



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Good Luck Allan and Team. I am sure you guys will do just fine! Allan you have shot some great scores this year!! Keep it up buddy!


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

quick post then i am off.

Nathan is in quarter finals..

going to cheer him on now,

i am disapointed, 

Vanessa did well and moved up a few spots.

Allan


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

ok things have settled down now after dinner,

Nathan Shot really good but had a tough last match and ended up 4th,
he shot very well all day and we are proud of him!

Like i said earlier i didn't do as well as i hope but it turns out i did move up a few spots to 21st, so it wasn't all bad.

Vanessa had a tough draw and met up with the #1 ranked Korean girl in her second match, she shot very well but to beat the koreans is hard.
She finished in 29th i beleive so she moved up.
she handled her first international tournament very well! 

So now we can all relax and enjoy the next few days in Tainan, as nice as it is here i think we all the less hot and humid home we are used to.

out for now

Allan


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Great shooting Allan and team. You guys did great. Congrats Nathan! 4th place at a world championships is great. Enjoy your time out there!!!


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

Well done guys!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Splendid work folks.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

great shooting folks :thumb:


----------



## kfries (Aug 13, 2006)

*Nathan 3rd*

I was just on FITA Website and i managed to find the results and it has Nathan marked down as the bronze medalist in Individual compound men. 

If i am wrong then please correct me but i am just reporting what the website is saying

http://2008wuac.ctusf.org.tw/english/competition/results.php?group_id=1

all the results are posted here.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

fantastic! any pics or youtube clips? please post if you have them...


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

kfries said:


> I was just on FITA Website and i managed to find the results and it has Nathan marked down as the bronze medalist in Individual compound men.
> 
> If i am wrong then please correct me but i am just reporting what the website is saying
> 
> ...



If you look at the results Cameron shot against Vanderpoele for the Bronze. the score was Vanerdpoele 111, Cameron 109 giving the bronze to Vanderpoele.


----------



## kfries (Aug 13, 2006)

*Sorry*

I'm sorry i must have read it wrong. either way i think we can all say that we are very proud of the way that Nathan represented Canada and he will defiantly be a name to look out for on the international stage.


----------



## vl1125 (Jul 21, 2008)

cc46 said:


> fantastic! any pics or youtube clips? please post if you have them...


Sorry for the late reply! But if you would like photos, I have over 300 on facebook.. just add me and they're all posted online!


----------

